#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Angst vor der Vollnarkose bei der bevorstehenden Metallenfernung nach Sprunggelenkfraktur >

## ena

Hallo,
ich bin so froh das Forum gefunden zu haben und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.
Bei mir muß am 5.11. das Metall im Sprunkgelenk wieder entfernt werden und ich habe irre Angst vor der Narkose, daß ich nicht mehr wach werde. Das ganze wäre mir ja völlig egal, wenn ich keine Kinder hätte. Ich selbst habe meine Mutter verloren, als ich 13 war und ich weiß wie sie dann leiden würden. Bei dem Gedanken wird mir sowas von schlecht  :Sad: 
Ich frag mich jetzt halt, ob ich das Metall nicht einfach drin lasse, bis die Kinder aus dem Gröbsten raus sind. Sie sind jetzt gerade mal 9 und 12 Jahre. Ich bin seit heute früh, wo ich beim Arzt war und den Termin bekommen habe, nur am heulen, wenn ich dran denke. Klar, kann mir jeder Zeit was passieren, aber muß ich es herrausfordern mit der Metallenfernung? 
Ich bin auch übergewichtig und da soll die Narkose ja auch noch mal riskanter sein.
Was soll ich blos tun? Für mich ist im Moment der 5.11. mein letzter Tag. Das macht mich echt krank!
Hoffe ich bekomme schnell Antwort von Euch um evtl. den Termin noch abzusagen, oder ihn lockerer anzugehen. Leider kann mir ja trotzdem keiner hier eine Garantie geben, daß ich die Narkose überlebe.
LG
Ena

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
das Metall wurde dir auch in Vollnarkose eingesetzt, oder? Ich denke, das sollte dir deine Angst etwas nehmen. Du kannst ja auch noch zu einem Gespräch gehen in dem du über deine Angst reden kannst. 
Ich würde aber sagen, gehe lockerer ran, denn einmal hast du es bereits auch schon geschafft.

----------


## ena

Nein, das Metall wurde im Krankenhaus mit Spinalanästhesie gemacht. Da bekam ich zusätzl. noch Schlafmittel. DAs Metall würde aber mein Chirurg Ambulant raus machen und in der Praxis machen sie das nur mit Vollnarkose.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Warum gehst du nicht ins Krankenhaus, wenn dir die Spinalanästhesie lieber ist? Geht das nicht?

----------


## ena

Du hast recht. Das würde schon gehen denke ich. Ich werde wohl mal im Krankenhaus ein Termin machen und nachfragen. Denke, daß ich dort dann zwar ne Nacht bleiben muß, aber das wäre mir egal, wenn ich nur wieder wach bin.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo ena, 
ich kann Deine Angst gut verstehen, schließlich ist eine Vollnarkose eine ziemlich ungewohnte Situation. Die bekommt man ja nicht 2 x die Woche und hat sich nach 3 Wochen dran gewöhnt. Aber Narkosen sind heute schon sehr sehr sicher, da muß man keine große Angst mehr vor haben. Wenn ich Deine Bedenken richtig verstehe, hast Du Angst um das Seelenheil Deiner Kinder, solltest Du nicht wieder aufwachen. Das ist so eine typische "Angst vor der Angst " Situation. Es erscheint einem alles viel schlimmer als es eigentlich ist, weil einem noch jede Menge unangenehmer Konsequenzen einfallen. Wenn ein Gespräch mit Deinem Arzt Dir nicht die Angst nehmen kann, so bestehe darauf, die Angelegenheit in einer Klinik nach Deinen Vorstellungen durchführen zu lassen. Dein Arzt sollte dafür Verständnis haben. Eine Vollnarkose bei einer Patientin, die schon halb tot ist vor Angst mit entsprechendem Puls und Blutdruck ist nicht die reine Freude. Aber wie gesagt, eine Vollnarkose ist heute keine große Sache mehr. Sprich doch noch einmal mit Deinem Arzt. 
Auf gutes Gelingen
katzograph                :s_thumbup:

----------


## ena

@katzograph 
Da hast Du vollkommen recht mit dem was Du schreibst. Du hast mich total verstanden. Danke für Deine Worte. Das hat mir schon geholfen. Habe nochmal einen Termin bei dem Chirurg zum reden gemacht und möchte auch nochmal im KH einen Termin zum besprechen und dann werd ich mich entscheiden, ob ich den Termin beim Chirurg wahr nehme, oder doch ins KH gehe wo ich die Spinalanästhesie bekommen kann. Danke!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Ena, 
finde dass Du mit Deiner geplanten Vorgehensweise auf einem guten Weg bist. Du wirst schon die für Dich richtige Entscheidung treffen. Bin da ganz zuversichtlich.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## ena

Danke! Ich hoffe mal, daß es so aus geht, daß ich alles drin lassen kann :-)

----------


## Sabine135

Hallo liebe Ena, als ich eben deinen Bericht gelesen habe, kam mir der Gedanke, dies könnte von mir stammen. Ich hatte eine Trümmerfraktur des Sprungelenkes und 1 Jahr lang sollte die Schiene, bzw. die Schrauben in meinem Knöchel bleiben. Nach einem Jahr sollte das Material entfernt werden. Dies Jahr war der Horror weil ich solche Angst vor der Narkose hatte. Ich bin dann ganz artig ins Krankenhaus zur Nachsorge gegangen und die Ärztin fragte mich "Warum lassen sie das Material nicht da wo es ist, oder haben sie Beschwerden - es ist ein so hochwertiges Material es kann auch drinn bleiben". Ich nahm die Frau in den Arm und verließ hüpfend das Krankenhaus. Laß dich bitte nicht verrückt machen, wenn du keine Beschwerden hast ist es total egal wann, oder ob es überhaupt heraus soll. Liebe Grüße und alles Gute

----------


## ena

Hallo Sabine135
leider haben mir 3 Ärzte dazu geraten, das Metall wieder raus zu machen.
Viell. habe ich ja nicht so ein hochwertiges Metall drin :-(
Ich habe schon hin und wieder Probleme mit dem Gelenk. Vor allem, wenn ich länger gesessen, oder gelegen habe, muß ich mich erst einlaufen und bin ein paar Schritte am humpeln. Ein Arzt sagt zwar, daß die Einschränkungen von der Verletzung seien und nicht von dem Metall, aber bevor das nicht raus ist, werd ich das nie wissen, ob dem so ist. Sie sagten auch, wenn ich mir nochmal das Sprunggelenk breche, dann müßten sie die Metalleinzelteile da erst raus holen. Wie auch immer, ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden es raus machen zu lassen. Das ganze passiert nächste Woche Mittwoch und ich werde es unter der Spinalanästhesie machen lassen. Da ist meine Angst nicht ganz so hoch wie unter Vollnarkose. HOffe einfach es geht gut *schluck*.
LG

----------


## spokes

bei mir war es auf jeden Falls so, dass das Metall leichte Probleme bereitet hat. Seitdem es draußen ist, geht es mir deutlich besser. _Ich_ würde den Fremdkörper rausholen lassen. Vielleicht geht bei dir ja es ja auch unter Spinalanästhesie? Rede mit den Docs darüber. Meine größte Angst waren die möglichen PostOP Schmerzen und das ich zuviel von der Narkoseeinleitung mitbekomme. Also wurde die LMA Dosis deutlich erhöht, es wurde bei der Einleitung ein wenig gescherzt und ich abgelenkt und ein anderes Schmerzmittel gegeben. => alles top gelaufen.

----------


## ena

Hi spokes,
da ich es im KH raus machen lasse, kann ich es unter Spinalanästhesie machen lassen. Das ist schon geklärt. Die eigentl. OP damals war ja sogar auch mit der Spinalen und einem Schlafmittel. Viell. kann ich mir ja das Schlafmittel noch sparen. Mal gucken. Hab ja ein Tag vor der OP mit dem Anästhesiten noch Besprechungstermin. 
Ich hatte nur so Angst vor einer Vollnarkose. Und nur die wäre bei einer ambulanten OP von einem Niedergelassenen Chirugen gegangen. Ich wollte ja lieber Ambulant, aber nachdem da eben keine Spinale ging, geh ich halt doch lieber für 2-3 Tage ins KH. Da fühl ich mich glaub auch einfach sicherer aufgehoben.
HOffe ich bekomme auch vorher so eine LMAA Tablette. Die bekam ich vor der eigentl. OP letztes Jahr leider nicht. War wohl keine Zeit mehr dafür :-(

----------


## otti

hallo, 
ich hab immer gedacht ich wäre die einzige die solch eine angst hat! angst vor der angst, dass meine ganzen lieben menschen mich danach nicht mehr sehen nur aufgrund einer mikrigen hand-op, bei der auch metall reingebohrt wird.... am ende hab ich das nur mit lokalanästhesie gemacht auch wenns der totale horror war!  :Sad: 
ist das eigtl noch im rahmen des normalen oder sollte man bei so einer angst einen experten aufsuchen?
ena: wie ist denn die op jetzt verlaufen?

----------

